# 20Years Since Ussr Dissolved



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well it was 20 years Friday 8th December since the USSR's dissolved

Just for fun please join in, what USSR watch are you wearing this week to commemorate?

I will kick off with this USSR Communist Party watch a 'Kirovskie' :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

An ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ.










Later,

William


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> An ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey William,

The new bezel is a great improvement :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Got to be my one and only Poljot;which i am wearing today

3133 Jetfghter 24hr


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Strela?


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

and ill give this one a run.










Mark


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Was wearing this 3AKA3 on the 8th no longer on the NATO










Kev


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ll add a few of mine to the proccedings...

*Pobeda 1st MWF, 15 Jewels, circa 1954.*










*Ð£Ñ€Ð°Ð» Ð§Ð-201Ðš, `Ð§Ð§Ñ` 16 ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð½ÑÑ…, 1957-64*










*Sekonda, Poljot cal. 3017 19 Jewels circa 1965/6*


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you, Martin, for remebering this historical date. 20 years alredy gone!









Thank you Kutusov, too, for advertising! ardon:

My choice is one of the most important achievements of soviet watchmaking: a precision class Vostok:



Vostok precision class 22j di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Thank you Kutusov, too, for advertising! ardon:


 ^_^


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Just received and wearing Poljot Amphibia.[Thats if i have remembered how to post a picture,its been awhile.]

Best Regards,

Russ.










By rosieprobert at 2011-12-11


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Some excellent watches on display!

Love the Strela's, the Ural Mach, the Kirovskie Mark, Anna the Precision is class! & Russ the Poljot Amfibia is fine indeed!!

Please keep it up 

Now this Poljot 29Jewel Auto 2615


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here`s one I`ve not seen another example of...

*`Sturmanskie 1st MMF` (Raketa) cal.2509 16 jewels, made by Petrodvoretz watch factory.*










Does anyone have any information on it including possible age? :huh:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Here`s one I`ve not seen another example of...
> 
> *`Sturmanskie 1st MMF` (Raketa) cal.2509 16 jewels, made by Petrodvoretz watch factory.*
> 
> ...


I am not 100% sure Mach but it looks a little suspect to me, the hands are not right & the dial looks like a copy.

I hope I am wrong, I would have to see more pictures, but this model is probably the most faked USSR model of all,hopefully someone more experienced than me can clarify & shed some light??

Martin


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Ill also give this a wear tonight










Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

martinzx said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Here`s one I`ve not seen another example of...
> ...


I know it`s not an original Sturmanskie, apart from the hands the dial is silver & the numbers green so it would be a very poor fake if it was attempting to look like a genuine Sturmy which made me wonder if it was a hommage made by the Petrodvoretz watch factory?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Those hands look like standard for Raketa watches, like the perpetual calendars and the 24Hs. The case is a bit more tricky but who cares?? It's a Gagarin watch, what ever else it might be :thumbsup:

Volmax made these nice reissues not long ago:





































...38mm cases and a Poljot 2609 movement... for â‚¬270 a pop!!! :shocking: It's a shame they are so pricy because I hear the silver one is really nice... :sadwalk:


----------



## Dan_In _Sydney (Mar 24, 2011)

here's a beauty


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I don't know Mach??

Cheers Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

martinzx said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > martinzx said:
> ...


Oh well,it would have been nice to find out some info but I`m not too bothered, I like it anyway


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Dan_In _Sydney said:


> here's a beauty


That is indeed a beauty, could you please provide us with some information, make/mode/caliber etc :thumbsup:

I am wearing this Civilian Vostok Diver 2409A Caliber from the 1980's


----------



## Dan_In _Sydney (Mar 24, 2011)

martinzx said:


> Dan_In _Sydney said:
> 
> 
> > here's a beauty
> ...


Its a modified urofa 59. Here is a post on WUS regarding the watch http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/3rd-tutima-urofa-collection-almost-complete-3888.html

cheers


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Dan_In _Sydney said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Dan_In _Sydney said:
> ...


Many thanks what an excellent watch,

BTW are you known as Seele over at WUS?

Cheers Martin


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

To honour the 20th years since the collapse of the Soviet Union, I am today wearing my Speedmaster mark II.

Deal with it!

:man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> To honour the 20th years since the collapse of the Soviet Union, I am today wearing my Speedmaster mark II.
> 
> Deal with it!
> 
> :man_in_love:


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

ANDI said:


> Got to be my one and only Poljot;which i am wearing today
> 
> 3133 Jetfghter 24hr


Nice. Still learning here and I don't know much about Russian watches, but that looks a lot like a Breitling to me. Is it based on one?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

.these two all the best woody77


----------

